

Jessica Livingston talking about Founders at Work at Business of Software 2008 [video] - neilgd
http://blog.businessofsoftware.org/2008/12/jessica-livingston-on-founders-at-work.html

======
dustineichler
So useful and really presented well. I'm looking forward to her new book.

------
ralph
It's interesting so far, but, my, isn't Jessica a pacer. I feel slightly
nauseous, as if I'm watching a rolling horizon at sea. Thought I'd hit pause
to put out the stabilisers and post. Hope you have hard floors at home,
Jessica, and not carpets. Looking forward to listening to the rest of it.
Think that's decision made over my Christmas reading.

